# Crossada Fighting Knife



## Cruentus

Check this bad boy out:

http://www.jamesakeating.com/MjkL.html

If you're looking to pay this kind of money for a really good dueling knife, then this is the one to get.

I was able to get my hands on a Crossada trainer a while back, and I will say that the concept is awesome. I love the removable cross guards. My only critique of the knife in the past was that I always felt that it should have a clip point if it were to really be the ultimate american dueler. Lo-and-behold and like someone read my mind, this new version now comes with a clip point option.

Definatily something to look at, and someting to buy if you need a good deuler...

Paul Janulis


----------



## KenpoTex

Very cool, that's a sexy-looking piece of steel.  Looks kinda like the Foxbat by Rob Patton


----------



## Cruentus

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Very cool, that's a sexy-looking piece of steel.  Looks kinda like the Foxbat by Rob Patton



Oooo...thaz pretty!  :uhyeah: 

That is a nice one too. I cannot emphasis the advantage of the crossada guard though for a fighting blade. That is what truely makes this knife unique.


----------



## arnisador

Neat!


----------



## arnisandyz

Whats up with that nub on the side of the blade and the holes on some of the others?  Can you "attatch two of them and have an evil pair of hedgecutters? maybe I'll markt this idea and call it the true "gunting" (ooops,  I hope I don't get sued for saying that).


Crossada= crossguard, nevermind I get it, its a quillion, must be European influence. bit pricy for a knife.


----------



## Cruentus

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Whats up with that nub on the side of the blade and the holes on some of the others?  Can you "attatch two of them and have an evil pair of hedgecutters? maybe I'll markt this idea and call it the true "gunting" (ooops,  I hope I don't get sued for saying that).
> 
> 
> Crossada= crossguard, nevermind I get it, its a quillion, must be European influence. bit pricy for a knife.



Sued....:rofl:

The knife is pricey, but really it is right in line with other custom knives of the same quality (and I believe that this one is made custom to order).

And yes, the quillions are removable; so that is why you see nubs on some, and others with holes because the nubes were removed. And I would have to agree with you that there is European influence there.

I was really amazed on how effective the quillions were, though, at catching and parrying the other persons blade when I got my hands on the trainer. I can't express that enough; I know that if I was in the market for a custom fighter, I would certianly rather have the quillions then not.

Paul


----------



## Tgace

How often would a "normal" person carry a blade that size though...:idunno:


----------



## Silat Student

Well if your talking "normal" as in City folk....not much, but if you're talking "normal" as in Rednecks.....welllll.....%-}


----------



## Cruentus

Tgace said:
			
		

> How often would a "normal" person carry a blade that size though...:idunno:



You wouldn't. It has very little utilitarian purpose; it is basically a deuling knife.

But for someone who likes the knife collecting and the martial training aspects of deuling blades, getting this one is with the trainer is perfect.


----------



## dearnis.com

Any kind of carry would be an issue with the quillions (yes, you can remove them, but then what is the point....)  Paul sums it up; cool concept, well executed, but lacking in utility and a cost hard to justify for most of us.


----------



## Dwight McLemore

I've picked up one of Dr. Kaye's Crossada trainers early last year. My friend Jeff Karako and I have done quite a bit of experimentation with it. Been used against other training knives and as a Left handed dagger. The design is almost magical in the way it will catch a blade, more-so from the horn-like design of the guards.  I've not yet mastered the use of the Spanish Notch yet. The quillions enhance the blade trapping and provide some degree of protection to the hand.  If I were somewhere in Central America where there are still a lot of machete toting people, this weapon might be nice to have around. As far as carry is concerned, the quillions can be removed, but with them on it is a bit awkward.  I like big knives and I really like this one. Particularly the tool-like version of the original design. Is this a practical weapon for daily carry? Probably not. Does it fit the modern trends in knife training (some of which are stupid) ? No not at all . Yep, it's a throw back to earlier times (19th Century) but there is still something about it that draws people to it and makes it worth working with if only just to enhance one's knowledge of bladework. A Crossada might be nice to have strapped to the ruck or in the house just in case it was needed to give one an edge. Daily carry one best get something that is legal. 

Best
Dwight


----------



## Bammx2

oh darool-darool.....

or should I say: daruel-daruel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would say "salivations" are in order for that one!

Since it looks like I may be re-enlisting,,,,,,,,,,,
Screw a bayonet!


:uhyeah:


----------



## Bammx2

Dwight McLemore said:
			
		

> I've picked up one of Dr. Kaye's Crossada trainers early last year. My friend Jeff Karako and I have done quite a bit of experimentation with it. Been used against other training knives and as a Left handed dagger. The design is almost magical in the way it will catch a blade, more-so from the horn-like design of the guards. I've not yet mastered the use of the Spanish Notch yet. The quillions enhance the blade trapping and provide some degree of protection to the hand. If I were somewhere in Central America where there are still a lot of machete toting people, this weapon might be nice to have around. As far as carry is concerned, the quillions can be removed, but with them on it is a bit awkward. I like big knives and I really like this one. Particularly the tool-like version of the original design. Is this a practical weapon for daily carry? Probably not. Does it fit the modern trends in knife training (some of which are stupid) ? No not at all . Yep, it's a throw back to earlier times (19th Century) but there is still something about it that draws people to it and makes it worth working with if only just to enhance one's knowledge of bladework. A Crossada might be nice to have strapped to the ruck or in the house just in case it was needed to give one an edge. Daily carry one best get something that is legal.
> 
> Best
> Dwight


Mr McLemore,

May ask about the "Congress Expert Knife Instructor" on your profile?

 I'm not familiar with this and I was wondering if you could give me some more info or maybe provide a link?

I am intrigued.....

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTex

I'd forgotten about this thread...

Question:  I see a rough similarity between the guard on the Crossada and the guards on some of Bill Bagwell's knives like the Hell's Belle and Fortress (minus the quillions).  How do these knives compare to one another in terms of their ability to trap the opponent's blade?


----------



## Cruentus

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten about this thread...
> 
> Question:  I see a rough similarity between the guard on the Crossada and the guards on some of Bill Bagwell's knives like the Hell's Belle and Fortress (minus the quillions).  How do these knives compare to one another in terms of their ability to trap the opponent's blade?



I would have to say that the Crossada offers more hand protection and is superior for trapping. The bagwell is still a good trapper, though. They both require training to be able to catch well. Like anything, there is not silver bullet with this stuff, and it often all comes down to training. I have a bagwell (my favorite knife) and as I mentioned, I played with the crossada trainer, so I can give some comparison.

But each knife has it's advantages and limitations. I feel the bagwell is easier to carry, for example (especially with a Southern Comfort sheath from River City Sheaths). And, a production version of the bagwell is less expensive then a custom crossada, for those who need to only spend a couple hundred instead of a lot a hundred.

So to each his own on that....

Paul


----------



## Dwight McLemore

Reference Expert Knife Instructorships- Thanks for the inquiry, gives me an opportunity to make a 'Shameless Plug'.  I am one of W. Hoch Hochheim's certified instructors in Knife/counter-knife combatives with the Scientific Fighting Congress.  Although it cost some money and involved a lot of time over a three year period it was worth the investment to train with 'Hoch'.  My experience with him has been very worthwhile.  Even got to make a Bowie video though our association.  The program I was certified in  has undergone quite a bit of updating to meet the needs of the martial artist, law enforcement, and military students. My main reason for going with Hoch's program was simply none of the big names had their materials organized in the manner that Hoch did.  Everything was broken down into small, easy to learn modules with all the testing and training requirements spelled out. Many of the other names simply seemed to overwhelm you with information that made it a difficult learning experience. Another point is that when it comes down to teaching the material yourself, Hoch's books and videos serve as a great refresher.  To learn more about Hoch's unique program pull up his website at www.HocksCQC.com.  You will find my name there along with the other instructors nationwide that are in the SFC.  Most of which are far better examples of martial skill than I am or will every be.  If you have the opportunity to train with any of these guys, don't hesitate .  You won't waste your time.  Well....since you asked ...here is one more item ( Sorry can't help myself.) 

 On 15-16 October 05  The Ramada Inn, Mahi Mah's Restaurant, W. Hochheim's Scientific Fighting Congress (SFC), and my School of Two Swords will host a two-day SFC Knife/Counter Knife Combatives Test for Basic Expert Knife.  Attendees can take the test for rank in the SFC or just for knowledge. If your interested in attending and want more information. Contact Expert Knife Instructor Gary Mah at Garymah3@cox.net.

  Sorry to ramble on but you asked. 

Best
Dwight


----------



## arnisador

I have nothing useful to say except that I appreciate having Mr. McLemore here and enjoy reading his posts. I have his Bowie and Big Knife Fighting System book on my shelf and appreciate his willingness to contribute here as well!


----------



## KenpoTex

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I would have to say that the Crossada offers more hand protection and is superior for trapping. The bagwell is still a good trapper, though. They both require training to be able to catch well. Like anything, there is not silver bullet with this stuff, and it often all comes down to training. I have a bagwell (my favorite knife) and as I mentioned, I played with the crossada trainer, so I can give some comparison.
> 
> But each knife has it's advantages and limitations. I feel the bagwell is easier to carry, for example (especially with a Southern Comfort sheath from River City Sheaths). And, a production version of the bagwell is less expensive then a custom crossada, for those who need to only spend a couple hundred instead of a lot a hundred.
> 
> So to each his own on that....
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the reply, I was just curious to hear someone's "take" on these two since I haven't played with the Crossada


----------



## Josh

Hey cool!!



It looks European.


----------



## Keith Jennings

I too picked up a Crossada trainer just recently (about five months ago) and it is a very wicked little weapon. If anyone wants to see the Crossada in action, James Keating has a video entitled Crossada, and he goes into a number of trapping and disarm actions in the first issue of Modern Knives http://modernknives.com/



As for having a bowie for EDC, for legal reasons I prefer to carry a folder. Still, big knives are concealable. Paul mentioned Mike Sastre of River City Sheaths, and hes not kidding! Using Mikes Southern Comfort sheath, you literally cannot tell when he has a 14 inch bowie on him until he draws it seemingly out of no where. Scary stuff!


----------



## Keith Jennings

Dwight McLemore said:
			
		

> Reference Expert Knife Instructorships-
> On 15-16 October 05 The Ramada Inn, Mahi Mah's Restaurant, W. Hochheim's Scientific Fighting Congress (SFC), and my School of Two Swords will host a two-day SFC Knife/Counter Knife Combatives Test for Basic Expert Knife. Attendees can take the test for rank in the SFC or just for knowledge. If your interested in attending and want more information. Contact Expert Knife Instructor Gary Mah at Garymah3@cox.net.


Bowies on the Beach last year was fantastic.  In fact, it is one of the most memorable experiences in my martial arts career.  Mac, you may of course be expecting the Chicago Swordplay Guild to come back out in force for Bowies on the Beach round 2, and hopefully for the training/testing in October.


----------

